# Need finger food suggestions



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi! We're doing the same thing.  Our menu consists of ::

-Deviled eggs
- Mummy weinners (hotdogs/little weinners wrapped in crescent roll)
-Some kind of minni wraps
-Chips & dip
-& then some treats 
ie:: cupcakes, popcorn balls, and whatever else I can think of. 


Hope that gives you a few ideas!!  Good luck!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Check out this thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...pes/106211-your-2011-menus-share-discuss.html LOTS of great ideas


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Meatballs go over really well or wings. I always do some type of nacho dip or cheese dip & chips as well.


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

One im going to add this year is you take cream cheese and blob it on a plate. Take little shrimp( maybe from a can???) And mix the shrimp with cocktal sauce and layer that on the shrimp. Its actually delish...looks good and creepy though. Had it a party for new years.. you use crackers such as ritz to dip into.. so no plate needed


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

I meant you layer the shrimp cocktail sauce onto the cream cheese


----------



## rosebud89 (Oct 17, 2011)

u could also do the 'witches finers' i thnk they call it..

u use either fruit dip or cool whip for base in bowl. then u have to cut up apples skinny like witches fingers. Then get almond halves and put them on the top of apple like the finernail. 

or u could grab a basic fruit platter or veggie platter at the grocery store, which would save u time bc u wouldnt have to cut things. 


i also like the 'dirt cups'

u get clear 8oz cups
put a scoop of choc pudding
a scoop of cool whip
make a cake that is dirt colored, then crumble it all up.
crushed oreos adds some yummy flavor!
then push a couple gummi worms into the 'dirt' 
___thats the basic idea, but u can add other stuff____

like I add either caramel or choc syrup (just a lil drizzle) over the top so it look like the worm has mud on it
i also got little candy pumpkins (the ones that go on cupcakes) imma set one in each
then u could get milano cookies (or any cookie with that rounded top shape) and write RIP in choc. frosting, so its like a tombstone in the dirt as well. 

Hope this helps


----------



## AmyCopp20 (Oct 20, 2011)

Meatballs go over really well or wings.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

We had pulled pork that I made in the crock pot and had small rolls. No one used a plate for those since they were about 3 bites.







I also made sausage bread which looked like bones with marinara.







Favorite was these antipasto skewers.







They were wolfed down and not messy at all. I also had spicy shrimp and cut up Louisiana hot links with toothpicks to use. The spinach dip was also a huge hit


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Haunt Brewing, I make a pumpkin dip that sounds like yours and I use ginger snap cookies, it is sooo goood...


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree.....the pumpkin dip is sooooo good!!! It's one of the items I'm serving. Another good one is cream cheese with raspberry chipotle sauce on top with the Carr's water crackers. You can get the Raspberry Chipotle sauce at Cost Plus World Market (Buffalo Bills brand) or Target's Archer Farms makes the same thing (it's in the salad dressing aisle at Super Target) Just use softened cream cheese and pour some of the sauce on top (you don't need a lot, just enough to cover the cream cheese block and you can always add more if needed). Put the crackers on a separate plate next to the dip so they don't get soggy. This dish always goes pretty quick so make sure you have enough crackers.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Addicted2Boo, what did you put on your skewers?? They look fantastic!!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

They are antipasto skewers. I used bamboo skewers that I cut in half. Cooked cheese tortellini that I had marinated in some light balsamic dressing over night, black olive, salami folded into quarters, marinated fresh mozzarella balls (small ones cut in half), small grape tomato, and green pimento stuffed olive. They were great and everyone loved them. Messy to make, but not messy to eat. You could also put marinated mushrooms or artichokes or pepperoni slices.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks! I'm so doing those! No pressure, but did you have a scary name for them??


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness those antipasto skewers look PERFECT. Not too messy, and on a stick! 



Addicted2Boo said:


> We had pulled pork that I made in the crock pot and had small rolls. No one used a plate for those since they were about 3 bites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

The raspberry chipotle dip sounds fantastic! Thank you for the idea. I have a World Market very close to my place so I can pick up that sauce.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I tried to find some of the raspberry chipolte dip and wondered about the salad dressing type. I will be picking some up for the Boo Bash next weekend. Well, actually, I will send someone to pick it up since I can't drive after my fall...

I love jalapeno jelly and it is awesome with creamed cheese, but I can't find any locally. I usually buy it in South Texas.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, but I didn't have a creepy name for these.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> I tried to find some of the raspberry chipolte dip and wondered about the salad dressing type. I will be picking some up for the Boo Bash next weekend. Well, actually, I will send someone to pick it up since I can't drive after my fall...
> 
> I love jalapeno jelly and it is awesome with creamed cheese, but I can't find any locally. I usually buy it in South Texas.


Regarding the Rasberry Chipotle sauce - the brand that is at World Market is called Bronco Bob's (not Buffalo Bills). Sorry for any confusion on that. For the Target brand, I don't know if the salad dressing version would work too well...may have too much oil/be runny. In looking it up, it's called Archer Farms Raspberry Chipotle Grilling Sauce. At my SuperTarget, it's in the same aisle as the salad dressings but since it's a grilling sauce, they may have grouped it closer to the bbq sauces. Hope you are able to find it as it's a great dish!! Hope you didn't break anything in your fall and that you recover well enough for your party!!


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

For a quick snack I'm doing Snotchos! Cheese nacho dip with green food coloring. 

AddictedtoBoo, the pumpkin barfing never gets old. I'm totally doing the spinach dip with Hawaiian bread. So easy! Just what I need for last minute!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

I get little plastic shot glasses from the Dollar Store, fill the bottom with dip, and stick sliced vegetables in them. Also I pass around a tray of little plastic Dixie cups filled with tomato or pumpkin soup "shooters." This year, I think I'll fill little wax paper cups from the Dollar Store with Mac & Cheese, and pass them out with little forks. Anything you can put in little cups or shot glasses becomes finger food!


----------



## princess denman (Sep 3, 2011)

use a brain mold or similar, line it with saran wrap and mold cream cheese to it. flip it over and add salsa or Costco carries a raspberry chipotle sauce, both are great with crackers.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

no offense, but i don't think I could eat snotchos even if i made 'em.

i'm making dirty band-aids...graham cracker strips with a spoon of jello cheesecake and then a dab of my homemade strawberry jalapeno jelly.

i am calling the antipasto skewers 'skewered spare parts'.


----------

